# What are some relaxing Classical piano albums?



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

With works that aren't broken up. This is something I find difficult to find. I feel classical guitar music tends to be softer and more sensitive all throughout.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Even Chopin's Nocturnes get aggressive at times.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Maybe Mozart and Haydn Piano Sonatas would do the trick! And Lang's Goldberg's have nice Pianism. 

Satie played by Reinbert is great, as suggested by Rogerx.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## golfer72 (Jan 27, 2018)

There is a disc on Chandos of Brahms Intermezzos. Luba Edlina is the pianist. May be what you are looking for


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

The Aldo Debussy is very nice, thanks.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I also got Keith Jarrettes Well Tempered.


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

Relaxing?

Do you espouse radio station aesthetics?


----------



## RobertJTh (Sep 19, 2021)

I wouldn't call Gaspard de la Nuit relaxing... it's one of the most nerve-wrecking pieces in the entire piano literature, and not only for the pianist!
But if we're talking French and comfy, let's go for the obvious one:


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I agree with Satie, wonderful music and very relaxing.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)




----------



## janwillemvanaalst (5 mo ago)

Morton Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985), as recorded by Marc-André Hamelin in 2017
Federico Mompou: Canción y Danza (1921), as recorded by Stephen Hough in 1998
Federico Mompou: Musica Callada ("The voice of silence", 1959-1967), as recorded by Javier Perianes in 2012
Philipp Scharwenka: various piano works, as recorded by Luis Pipa in 2019
Mykola Lysenko: various piano works, as recorded by Arthur Greene in 2015
Sigismond Thalberg: L'art du chant, appliqué au piano, op.70 (1862), as recorded by Paul Wee in 2020
Max Reger: Träume am Kamin (dreams by the fireplace), op.143 (1915), as recorded by Markus Pawlik in 2015.
Jean-Philippe Rameau, various, as recorded by Tzimon Barto as "A basket of wild strawberries" in 2005.


----------



## N Fowleri (5 mo ago)

Transcription in the light of harpsichord technique for the modern piano of the chromatic fantasia of J.S. Bach, followed by a fugue: and other piano music and transcriptions by Kaikhosru Sorabji
Pianist: Michael Habermann
Label: BIS


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

I just played Rubinstein's album of Grieg Lyric Pieces from his mega-box. I then decided I needed the famous Gilels set. It arrives on Monday.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

So relaxing and so well played 🆒


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Even Chopin's Nocturnes get aggressive at times.


If that's what you mean by "aggressive", then howabout K.521/ii


----------



## Tarneem (Jan 3, 2022)

Yoshimatsu ❤❤❤


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Godowsky can be stimulating yet relaxing at the same time. Try the set of pieces called _Triakontameron _(it includes Godowsky's greatest hit, _Alt Wien_). There's a fair amount of contemporary piano music which is good as accompaniment for reading or just doing nothing. Stephan Moccio and Joep Beving are two I've enjoyed in that way.


----------

